# New dog!



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

He's cute... I can see why he's called Shadow. I definitely see the black Lab but where is the (orange) chow-chow in there? At 9-months old he should be just about right for an obedience class... let the FUN begin!!!!!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulation!! You have just changed your life for the better.You will both grow and learn from each other.May you both enjoy a happy and long life.

He looks great.He must be very happy to be out of the shelter and into his forever home.
The best to you both!
Shane


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

*Handsome fella!*

My goodness - look at the legs on this fella!!! Wish I could trade with him :lol:

Congratulations! Being owned by a dog is one of life's GReatests pleasures! Shadow certainly looks like he's settled in. How did you come to get this fella? Is there a story attached to him? How can the shelter be sure there's Chow in him?

I remember you saying you are quite active so it looks like you've found a dog that'll suit your lifestyle perfectly. 

With all the research and reading you've done I'm sure you're going to LOVE having this big guy. Keep us posted.............I feel like Shadow's Auntie by now.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations! How is he doing? From the pictures, it looks like he settled in pretty quickly. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

He's doing pretty well, all things considered. He was originally a shelter pup, which is (I guess) how they know his mix. His owner lost his job and got deployed to the military so he couldn't keep the little guy.

We had ... a little mishap the other day when he hopped the baby gate I had set up, but now he's crated and doing just fine. He gets let out every three hours or so and is as happy a dog as I've seen.

Still a little skittish around strange or noisy things (vacuum cleaners, aluminum foil), and terrified of water for some strange reason, but I figure he will grow out of those things. Training classes start soon...


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

What a cutey! And I can see he has already taken over the sofa....lol Mine rotate so they all get a chance!

mary jean


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Isn't it interesting that the two dogs I rescued from the shelter were also terrified of water.......... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................

I wonder if it has anything to do with them hosing out the kennels while the dogs are in them?

How is Shadow doing now Dilligas?


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

He's great, thanks 

If only I could quit my job and spend more time with the little guy...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Have you started with the obedience classes yet? Has he totalled your sofa yet? Has he eaten any of your shoes yet? Has he made mush of your heart yet? Oopps - I already know the answer to that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Basically Dilligas - give us the scoop!!!! WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THE LITTLE GUY!

This cyber auntie needs info!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Haha, you're very kind to ask! 

Have we started obedience? Yes, and he's doing extremely well with some things (he'll sit-stay while I leave the room) and extremely poorly with others (his recall is shaky at best, and forget about retrieving). It's certainly fun though, and I may have met a couple people who will let Shadow run with their dogs. Heaven knows he needs all the running he can get.

Has he totalled my sofa and/or shoes? No, no... but check out ( http://www.dilligas.com/index.php?postID=223 ) for a couple pictures of what he did a couple weeks ago. More recently, he decided it would be fun to chew about a foot out of my comforter while I was asleep, and gut the blanket I leave in his crate. That blanket led to some ... shall we say ... very cottony poops for a couple days. Most interesting 

He's chewed through at least three cords that have been plugged in; I'm not sure how he's still alive, to be honest. But he's rapidly getting better about it, especially when my watchful eye is on him.

The biggest challenge is keeping him busy, though. Luckily, I have a dog park nearby, but with this new time change, it now gets dark here at about five, and I work until at least seven every night. I should start a 24-hour indoor dog park 

But hey, thanks for asking! I shall keep you up to date with important stuff


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Dilligas - I know you spend a lot of time with Shadow but do you think he might still be bored?

How about a doggy-daycare. You could drop him off in the a.m. and pick up a tuckered out pup in the evening. 

Or....you could see if there's a dog-walking service in the area that could take him for a long walk daily. How about asking if there's a retired person that would love the exercise to take him out for you in the afternoon?

Just a couple of suggestions....the wire biting really scared me!!!!! Also the eating of fluffy materials could cause SO many problems.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me a bit if he was bored. Thirty seconds where he's not sniffing at some rabbit trail and he's bored  He's got a lot of chew toys, though, and he seems to really like them.

Admittedly, I haven't looked into doggie daycare, which is something I would like to at least check out. My neighbors have a cocker spaniel puppy, and they play together a lot, but there's not a lot of space for them to run or really wear each other out. Plus, Mister Shadow has more energy than any other dog I've seen. He'll run for two hours at the dog park, take a nap in the back seat on the way home, and be bouncing around my apartment twenty minutes later.

He's nowhere near any fluffy stuff anymore; now he just has a towel in his crate, which he's left alone so far. And I've cleaned up my wires, shoes, etc.

Good advice though! Any other helpful tidbits? Everything is appreciated


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have to laugh at your adventures with your boy. SO PUPPYl Never had a dog chew thru a wire, but my lop earred rabbit, Mr. Rabbit did.

All this about shelter dogs being scared of water. I would not say Honey is scared of water, but she sure balks at getting a bath. Buck and kayCee love it and dont even need a leash on when getting a bath (ousdie with water hose). But Honey, well it almost takes two of us to bath her, and she is adopted from the humane society.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I bet Shadow can't WAIT for Christmas!

You're going to have fun then buddy! Maybe you can harness him and get him to pull you on a sleigh. That should get rid of some of the energy.


----------

